# Dungeon Rats (Papier Mache)



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

A few photos of "Riff" and "Raff" our Dungeon Rats being built for our 2009 yard display. The rats are large being about five feet long, originally started for the September Mad Lab contest, the torsos are constructed around an empty metal gallon paint bucket. The rats are made from a combination of strip and pulp papier mache, a tutorial will be available in November.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

OMG, these guys are fantastic!! I LOVE them!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Holy cow, Scott, how do you sleep nights with stuff like that scampering around in your head? Beautiful!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Amazing!but my rats are cuter...


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Another work of art Stolloween. The rats are wonderful.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

WOW ... glad I didn't show the one I was working on! Maybe they ate mine ... awesome work as usual!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Awesome. Great shape, great amount of detail -- how'd you do those tails??


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Superb work!


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Awesome as always! You do amazing work.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks all, finished the papier mache part tonight...will get paint job this weekend (along with a dozen or so other pieces)....display will start to go up next week weather permitting...please no rain, wind, snow, sleet or freezing rain.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Stoll we have run out of adjectives to describe the caliber of your work. You are just going to have to stop building these things.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That is so flipping cool!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Very nice! They have an evil cartoonish effect to them, I really like they look


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Looking good, love the long claws. Guessing about 12 to 14 inches plus tail. Looking forward to the paint job.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Guess again, BD - they're five FEET long:googly:

Let's see a pest exterminator take those babies on


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

WOW! Awesome!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

OMG!!! Those are amazing, totally awesome job on them so far.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

They're big a$$ rats like the ones in the movie "Food of the Gods", but with a more intelligent and creepier look.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Spooky1 said:


> They're big a$$ rats like the ones in the movie "Food of the Gods", but with a more intelligent and creepier look.


lol..."Food of the Gods", I remember loving that movie as a kid. Wasn't there a biga$$ chicken in that too...hmmm...maybe some chickens for 2010


----------



## alteridiom (Oct 23, 2009)

As always, WOW! Can't wait for the tutorial. The tails are incredible.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

RoxyBlue said:


> Guess again, BD - they're five FEET long:googly:
> 
> Let's see a pest exterminator take those babies on


OMG, no joke, five feet. So Scott, is storage getting to be an issue with you?


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Amazing work once again.


----------

